

Two friends of mine are biking from Vancouver to South America - andreipop
http://twodudesonbikes.com/

======
kafkaesque
I like this. I was hesitant to upvote it, because like one of the dudes says
in one of his posts, the site still looks very incomplete.

It would've been nice to submit a more finished and slightly better
presented/structured site, but you know what, the content is really engaging.

I'm from Vancouver and UBC is my alma mater, as well, and I can see some of my
friends being crazy enough to do something like this.

You've gained a reader!

Best of luck and I hope the finished product is equally as compelling!

------
eluttner
if you guys need any help in brazil I would be glad to help. @eluttner

